# Long Island Thread



## Greg Sandford (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello. My first season to morel hunt. Anyone down on Long Island?


----------



## bad94 (Apr 23, 2019)

Hello fellow islander. It is my first season too. I have been looking so far with no luck. But i think we have plenty of time ahead of us


----------



## Rg4951 (May 2, 2019)

I’ve never gone searching for morel but have been wanting to find one. Can anyone educate me on where to go on Long Island. Is it too late to find them. I’ve heard so many good things about them and would like to try one to see what all the hype is about. Hopefully I’m not too late this year.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm actually new to hunting and I'm looking for a group to join to educate myself( I don't want to eat the wrong mushroom )


----------

